# lighting fixture for a 15 gallon rimless?



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello everyoen! i got a 15 gallon rimless ... i really like the clean glass look without clutter.. how can i put at least 30 watts over it without cluttering? (no hood) ive seen some pics where people have these clamps that are at either side and support a horizontal lamp on top... especially like on salt water tanks, how abouts do I obtain this?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is this what your looking for (see pic below)

a light on top with supporting leg on the side??? example, a normal 48" china brand t5 light with legs cost roughly $90

These light can be purchased in Big Als or your lfs (which is cheaper than Big Als) and then buy a support leg for them

 

If you want to buy a clamp on light (salt water) those are VERY expensive...


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

yah those are what im looking for... i can find em at any petstore like menegerie, pj's, petsmart etc etc? where should i get the actual light fixture- rona?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Bubblez said:


> yah those are what im looking for... i can find em at any petstore like menegerie, pj's, petsmart etc etc? where should i get the actual light fixture- rona?


ehh, the light fixture itself can be purchase in your lfs

light fixtures from Rona, Home Depot, or any large chain store, they are shop light or lights that doesn't have a fitting for legs

maybe you can buy something like this

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...0386/cl0/coralifefreshwater9miniaqualight2x9w

and then buy a pair of legs to add on

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17945/si1320389/cl0/coralifeaqualightmountinglegsblack

That's what I did to my coralife powercompact light


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

those come with the 9w... can i buy something like 15 w bulbs somewhere cheap?


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm using a coralife with 2x14w t5 lights. It works great but it's like $80 new.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

If you buy the fixture from Rona, you will definetly save a bundle.

I am sure you could somehow mount legs on them.


----------

